# Pixmedic's Photo Contest X "Broken"



## pixmedic (Dec 12, 2017)

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!

*As a disclaimer, please be aware that this is NOT an official TPF sponsored contest. It is being done strictly by me and the wife, and was approved by administration.*




 

ah, finally hit the big "X". (cant wait for contest #30!)
this will be another special edition contest and as such I will let it run a little longer than usual. 
since we are starting this in the middle of the month it will run until the end of January. 
whats so special about it you ask? well, *the cash prize will be larger, as well as as an upgraded swag package. *

The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot. 
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I (along with our new puppy) will decide on a winner.

This months theme is....
_*Broken*_

Lotta potential here for both literal and alternative applications!

the contest will run until the end of *January.*
As usual, the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 13, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> This months theme is....
> _*Broken*_


How do I post a picture of my credit-rating? 



As always Jason, thanks for doing this!  Remember folks, Pixmedic funds this solely out of his pocket, there is NO TPF sponsorship.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you again for being such a generous member Pixmedic.


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2017)

Jason's the bomb.


----------



## qmr55 (Dec 13, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## chuasam (Dec 15, 2017)

I studied Japanese in University as my fifth language (I also speak Mandarin, some Malay, and a little German) but nothing was sticking and I was feeling so frustrated. This image shows how I was feeling.

I had photography class right after so I happened to have a Nikon FE loaded with HP5


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 17, 2017)

"sick in bed with nothing better to do than bump threads" bump.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> "sick in bed with nothing better to do than bump threads" bump.


Sounds like you're broken.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 17, 2017)

Selfie broken by mirrors in a hotel dining room, Long Beach NY.



 




This months theme is....
_*Broken*_


----------



## smithdan (Dec 17, 2017)

Billy was heart_broken!!



 _


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 19, 2017)

Tuesday bump!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 19, 2017)

Mute Chatty Cathy


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 22, 2017)

friday bump!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## acparsons (Dec 27, 2017)

DSC_4420 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Peeb (Dec 27, 2017)

Raj_55555 said:


> View attachment 151349


Yeah- well...  ummmmmm...   you mighta dropped something there, buddy.  

What an odd and compelling image!


----------



## Peeb (Dec 27, 2017)

acparsons said:


> DSC_4420 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


Ouch!


----------



## Peeb (Dec 27, 2017)

Capturing cascading water and color by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

Just posted this in the 'photoception' thread- but it's the most broken thing I've shot recently.  My nephew at Big Cedar Missouri.  Sad story, really, but it needs a little explanation to see how it depicts 'broken'.

We went on a nature walk together and came upon this lovely waterfall just before sunset.  He set up his tripod for a long exposure of the water and hiked on a bit further since I had cleverly forgotten my tripod and I was tired of pestering him to borrow his.  When I looked back I saw him setting up for the shot and I liked the light so I stopped and captured this.  One of my favorites now. 

OK- the sad part is that he he thought he really had a super nice shot until he got home and pulled it up on his computer.  He had completely forgotten that he had been experimenting earlier with back-button focus so that EVERY shot on the hike was out of focus since he had forgotten to use the proper button and it was not obvious on the little LED screen on the camera.  Ugh!

So- although it was self-inflicted, this photo hike left this fine youg gentleman broken hearted!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 1, 2018)

New year bump

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## Peeb (Jan 4, 2018)

In the words of Spinal Tap, it's time to Break Like the Wind.


----------



## runnah (Jan 5, 2018)

Self portraits allowed?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 5, 2018)

I happened to look outside and this fellow and his riding buddy ( you can just see the top of his doorag above the gas tank ) had just started adjusting something on the bike. You can see the wrench in his hand and the toolkit on the seat. It was broken for a bit only, as he was able to ride it away from our street at least.


----------



## EOB1 (Jan 8, 2018)

An old (50's-60's)

 meter base and fuse panel we found while clearing land on our farm.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## Cortian (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the opportunity, pixmedic 

Faucet by the raised gardens, out back.  Actually originally took the photo for the purpose of shopping for a replacement (ball) valve.  For some reason it's turned into one of my favourites


----------



## Nintendoeats (Jan 14, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Capturing cascading water and color by Peeb-OK, on Flickr



That is a gorgeous shot, the light bloom contrasts the waterfall beautifully. Your friend also blends into the rocks in a way that I find quite pleasing.

I suppose those sorts of things happen to everybody, just part of life. It is said in audio mixing that everybody will spend 10 minutes playing with a set of faders, getting the levels exactly right...then realizing that the channels you were working on are empty. Every field I have ever engaged in has something like this:trying to debug a script that isn't be called, tuning air/fuel ratios in an engine with the wrong injector timings, tuning a different guitar string than the one you are trying to listening to...chopping the wrong onion for dinner tonight. Learning to move on from such things with your pride intact is an important but challenging life skill.

Ahem, nice picture.


----------



## Nintendoeats (Jan 15, 2018)

*"Ribbon"*​
10 points to anybody who can figure out what that is. This theme gave me an idea for a little experiment I'm still working with, but so far this is in contention for my favourite shot.

EDIT: I don't think anybody will figure this out. My Virtual Boy has a failure which seems to affect all of them and is difficult to repair. This is a screenshot of Warioland. Irritatingly, it started to more or less behave itself after I got all the settings dialed in. While I do have clearer shots, I like how completely screwed up this one is.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 15, 2018)

Nintendoeats said:


> *"Ribbon"*​
> 10 points to anybody who can figure out what that is. This theme gave me an idea for a little experiment I'm still working with, but so far this is in contention for my favourite shot.



Tail lights in the car window.


----------



## Nintendoeats (Jan 15, 2018)

chuasam said:


> Tail lights in the car window.



Nein.

That is a good guess though, I see how you got there.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 15, 2018)

Nintendoeats said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Tail lights in the car window.
> ...



Red fireworks reflected off a body of water seen through a window.


----------



## Nintendoeats (Jan 15, 2018)

chuasam said:


> Red fireworks reflected off a body of water seen through a window.



That would be pretty cool, but no.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 21, 2018)

Nintendoeats said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Red fireworks reflected off a body of water seen through a window.
> ...



Saw the answer...that’s not even fair


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 21, 2018)

How about some broken teeth?


----------



## Nintendoeats (Jan 21, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> How about some broken teeth?


 AAAAGGGGGH. AGH. Agh. No thank you.

Agh.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 23, 2018)

only a few days left


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 24, 2018)

I had to look through the thread to see if I posted anything. Totally forgot but I did post one so I can sleep better tonight


----------



## VolkswagenMommy (Jan 26, 2018)

I would love to show this one! There is 2, I love this one the most! So this will be my entry. It is just a plain old photo that I love, and wasn’t a lot of thought to it. We just pulled over and I said “ go sit on that cool old truck that thing is awesome! “ and then drove away.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VolkswagenMommy (Jan 26, 2018)

This is my second favorite that (isn’t my entry)......but I wanted to share. I love the shadow along her eyes- that you can’t see them ... something so natural and colorful and neat about it to me! I am sure you will see many faults but I love it [emoji173]️ might be a mom thing lol!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeW (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's my entry.  I call this photo "Bro-Kin Broken."  Two brothers and their cousin (kin) trying to get a broken iPad to work.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 30, 2018)

almost out of time


----------



## just34me (Jan 30, 2018)

These sweet guys (and girl) were severely neglected/mistreated, hundreds of pounds underweight, and without proper shelter or medical care. 

These 3, along with about 40 other horses, a donkey, and a bull were removed from the owners custody, and he was court-ordered to surrender hundreds of other animals, shortly after I took this photo. *broken*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2018)

last call


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2018)

still tallying the votes. working 4 nights in a row isnt helping. 
stay tuned for details on the winner.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 4, 2018)

What?  You're letting work get in the way of photography?  That's outrageous!

Actually, it's your contest, your prizes, you could even wait a week or longer and no-one else gets any vote in the matter.  Well, the ferrets might have a say but none of the contestants.

Best of luck with work and catching up on sleep.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 5, 2018)

congratulations to @JoeW  and his Bro-Kin picture!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/attachments/17775632-orig-jpg.152861/


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 5, 2018)

Congrats to Joe.


----------



## Cortian (Feb 5, 2018)

Congratulations, JoeW!


----------



## snowbear (Feb 5, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## JoeW (Feb 6, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> congratulations to @JoeW  and his Bro-Kin picture!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/attachments/17775632-orig-jpg.152861/


Ah gee....thanks a bunch Pixmedic.  I'm totally unprepared for this unexpected award.  Fortunately, I prepared a speech.

I'd like to thank the Academy and my agent for this award--without them I couldn't have done it.  It's an honor that means so much to me, especially knowing how finicky the ferrets are.  But most of all, I'd like to thank Nikon...who has made me what I am today...a man with a lot of expensive used gear that my wife keeps insisting I need to reduce substantially.  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 6, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## smithdan (Feb 6, 2018)

Congrats JoeW..


----------



## VolkswagenMommy (Feb 8, 2018)

Congratulations joe! [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceemac (Feb 8, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful shot, Joe. Good choice Pixmedic.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 8, 2018)

hey @JoeW , PM me your info so i can get your prize out. eventually. hopefully soon.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, as the winner of the official Pixmedic, not endorsed by The Photography Forum,   X-rated, Broken photo contest, I eagerly awaited with baited (bated?) breath.  And today, my ship arrived.

I looked at the box on my doorstep.  Were the holes in the side per chance for a ferret or two?  I picked it up and shook it--it sounded just like a Leica camera...it had the right weight for a Leica camera....that must be it...Pixmedic mailed me a Leica camera (oh be still my beating heart!!!).  I eager unwrapped the box (no ferrets) to discover something even better than a Leica.

Yes, I am now the proud owner of an official "The Photography Forum" mug.  I couldn't be prouder.  Plus two gift cards to Rochelle's Manicure and Oriental Spices shop that expire on Sunday Feb. 18 (actually no, I'm just making that up...about Rochelle's...there were two gift cards which I won't be so tacky as to reveal the amount other than to say we will be eating well for a couple of meals...okay, one meal...but not a Happy Meal, something bigger than that, okay I'll just shut up, I'm making a meal of this).

Thank you very much to Pixmedic.  As a satisfied winner, I endorse the contest and encourage all of you to enter the next one so you too can win much moolah and cool gifts that will dazzle your friends and cause envy among your peers!   He even took the effort to express ship it--I feel honored.  Thank you Pixmedic.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2018)

I was hoping @JoeW  was going to post a pic of the finished TPF mug since it was a little different than the others, but here's a shot of it before the logo.






Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------

